
Ask HN: How to get sponsored AWS credits? - whitef0x
I&#x27;m part of a machine learning team at my university and we are trying to do the latest Kaggle competition but we not able to compete due to lack of computational resources.<p>Does anyone here have any tips on how to get sponsored AWS credits?
======
nwrk
Apply for AWS Cloud Credits for Research
[https://aws.amazon.com/grants/](https://aws.amazon.com/grants/)

